# Lea on big brother



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ive seen it an she is one filthy tramp


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

PM the link to a brotha.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Unless you want to spew up I wouldnt watch it, shes a right tramp


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> Unless you want to spew up I wouldnt watch it, shes a right tramp


Hey man the tramps make the best whores. 
I dunno many prudes that make it big in theporn biz. gotta have that "special" talent that only a tramp can have. I mean unless shes just UGGGLY then yeah nevermind.

word of warning. If you haven't seen the video with the Wrestler chick China. DON'T! ugggghhhh I still have nightmares.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Lea has size M boobs! Now I like big boobs as much as the next guy, but M! its just disgusting to look at. And she looks about 50


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ok. time for some google action.

holy Jesus!! shes got a mug like a pug! But from the neck down she ain't too bad. Bra size M? yeah I can work with that.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ive got it on a disc so i cant send you a link,sorry


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

alan said:


> ive got it on a disc so i cant send you a link,sorry


If it's so nasty why do you have it on disk? just kidding bro.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

borrowed it off a mate









(sh1t...ive been rumbled!)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yer i saw about 30 seconds of it, it aint pretty


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

she is a proper dog !!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

alan said:


> she is a proper dog !!


found some screenshots from the vid. yeah yuck. some chicks just need to not.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

she has to be 45 at least.she rekons shes only 35!!

also i read in the paper that Nikki is a rug muncher who tried it on with her friend


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Lea - what a proper swamp donkey 35 yeah ok love we believe you.

Nikki - I would give her the biggest bitch slap she has ever or will ever have-SHUT......UP......SLAP!!!

Lisa - is from my local area - I promise the women are nowhere near as rough as she is!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> Lea - what a proper swamp donkey 35 yeah ok love we believe you.
> 
> Nikki - I would give her the biggest bitch slap she has ever or will ever have-SHUT......UP......SLAP!!!
> 
> Lisa - is from my local area - I promise the women are nowhere near as rough as she is!!


Lea - use the c word on tv...her porn film show what a filthbag she is (45yrs old at least!)

Nikki - comes from the same area as i work. how can she make such a meal out of a bowl of cereal?
and she does ***** porn. also i would like to smack her into the middle of next week.

Lisa - what a potty mouthed horrid skanky minger.

i dont watch it now,im sick of all the fake crying


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Nikki is the classic "body from baywatch, Face from crimewace" girl.
I reackon she goes though so id prolly let her :laugh:


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Nikki is the classic "body from baywatch, Face from crimewace" girl.
> I reackon she goes though so id prolly let her :laugh:


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

[/quote]

Lisa - what a potty mouthed horrid skanky minger.

[/quote]

amen to that!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i assume she is not typical of that area. gobby little slappers normally live in the N.E. (alan waits for a mouthful from a geordie)


----------



## tuff_estela (Jul 9, 2006)

now now... where can i set the avatar on this darn forum board. must be something wrong with this hotel's PC!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

tuff_estela said:


> now now... where can i set the avatar on this darn forum board. must be something wrong with this hotel's PC!


youve made some great contributions to this site...well done


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

alan said:


> i assume she is not typical of that area. gobby little slappers normally live in the N.E. (alan waits for a mouthful from a geordie)


no your probably right


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

nikki (who has moaned all week about wanting to leave) is milking the fuk out of the fact she has been evicted ! what a mongrel she is


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

alan said:


> I wanted nikki too stay!


So did i!!!!!
The most entertaining housemate by a mile!
Why do the bellends who bother voting always get rid odf the big personalitys?
Why not lose some of the randoms who have only just gone in!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> I wanted nikki too stay!


So did i!!!!!
The most entertaining housemate by a mile!
Why do the bellends who bother voting always get rid odf the big personalitys?
Why not lose some of the randoms who have only just gone in!
[/quote]
yeh..like mikey ! hes a bundleof fun -- NOT . WHAT A TOSSER HE IS AND IF HE KEPT CALLING ME 'LAD' I'D SMACK HIS SCOUSE HEAD IN


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> nikki (who has moaned all week about wanting to leave) is milking the fuk out of the fact she has been evicted ! what a mongrel she is


i like nikki shes funny


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

patriot said:


> nikki (who has moaned all week about wanting to leave) is milking the fuk out of the fact she has been evicted ! what a mongrel she is


i like nikki shes funny
[/quote]
she is so false its not true


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

patriot said:


> nikki (who has moaned all week about wanting to leave) is milking the fuk out of the fact she has been evicted ! what a mongrel she is


i like nikki shes funny
[/quote]
you girls gotta stick together eh


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> nikki (who has moaned all week about wanting to leave) is milking the fuk out of the fact she has been evicted ! what a mongrel she is


i like nikki shes funny
[/quote]
you girls gotta stick together eh








[/quote]
















come on nikki...this is big brother not the f*cking OSCARS


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> nikki (who has moaned all week about wanting to leave) is milking the fuk out of the fact she has been evicted ! what a mongrel she is


i like nikki shes funny
[/quote]
you girls gotta stick together eh








[/quote]
















come on nikki...this is big brother not the f*cking OSCARS
[/quote]

a girl needs time...you should know that


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Imogen has done one too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn that would be worth watching...google here i come (safe search *off*







)


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

leave it with me.....


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Devon, you get the same email as me then? lol

Someone find a free version cos i wanna see that one. I saw the stills, looking very tasty i must say.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

where did you see the stills ?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

alan said:


> where did you see the stills ?


Check your inbox for filth related PM


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> where did you see the stills ?


Check your inbox for filth related PM








[/quote]


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

absolute quality







.........

Richard says "i dont know what i want for my dinner main course"

pete shouts out "c*ck"


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

hughie said:


> Devon, you get the same email as me then? lol
> 
> Someone find a free version cos i wanna see that one. I saw the stills, looking very tasty i must say.


Type "imogen thomas" into limewire!

You didnt hear that from me though ok


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i didn't hear anything


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sorted...........


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

:nod: 
THe welsh accent will never sound the same


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I searched for it on limwire, but it did'nt appear. But alot of other very filthy videos did


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

im on it..... 85% complete........


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm sorry to ask this but who and what are you talking about? lol I saw no pics and you guys have me wondering


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

We're talking about a program called big brother, I think they have the show in America aswell, but incase they dont, its a program where they put a load of members of the general public in a house together, and then one by one the public vote them out the house. Yeh that sounds boring, but its actually pretty good. The producers pick people with totaly diferent personalitys so theres always loads of arguing.

And the people we are talking about, Lea and Imogen have both made pornos


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> I searched for it on limwire, but it did'nt appear. But alot of other very filthy videos did :laugh:


try edonkey


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

it could do with a light on but its good


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

someone pm or post the stills of imogen for me please!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> someone pm or post the stills of imogen for me please!!!


if i could find a site that will upload porn id send you a link


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Imogen who is a right nice bit of fluff has just uttered 2 words that put me off her for ever..

skid marks !!


----------

